# Beer INCI names?



## jessiecms (May 5, 2015)

Hi! :wave: I use Fat Tire in my soap and I can't get them to tell me anything other than their beer has water, hops, malt, and yeast. Does anyone know if there are INCI names for these?


----------



## LBussy (May 5, 2015)

I think this falls under:



> Ingredients Less than 1% Concentration--section 21.4(2)
> 
> Ingredients at a concentration less than 1%, and colouring agents may be listed in random order after the ingredients present at greater than 1%. Flavouring and fragrance agents in products at levels greater than 1% may be listed as "aroma" and "parfum" at the end of the ingredient list, or can be placed in descending order of concentration.


With the ridiculously low amounts of those materials which will be left in the soap, I would just use parfum or aroma since that's really the impact of the beer.

According to some websites I have found (none authoritative) the INCI name for Beer is 'Beer'.


----------



## jessiecms (May 5, 2015)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## houseofwool (May 5, 2015)

Lee, If I use beer as a full replacement for water, do you still think it would fall under 1%?


----------



## new12soap (May 5, 2015)

You are not required to use INCI names in the US, you can use common names. In fact, I would use "beer".


----------



## snappyllama (May 6, 2015)

Beer is just listed as "beer".  Here's a handy list from WSP: https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/PDFS/INCITerms.pdf


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2015)

I use the same list supplied by snappy.  It's helped a great deal.  I just printed it and keep it handy in my binder.  I too would just put beer.


----------



## LBussy (May 6, 2015)

I agree with all that ^^^^^

List it as you would water.


----------

